# Marine Tech training, I think I am going back to school



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 26, 2010)

I am looking at going back to school here in Orlando to become a Marine Technician (boat monkey LOL) and the school I am considering is UTI (Universal Technical Institute) here in Orlando. 

Anyone ever train here? How busy are the boat mechanics in your area? 

Here in FL, especailly on the coast, it can take up to 3 months to get a boat into the marina for service or work. Most of the research I have done shows a need for more techs out there. I was just wondering about your area.

I am very burned out on my line of work, I have been in it since 1995, and I would like a trade I enjoy and could apply all over the country. The school is 51 weeks, 5 days a week, 5 hours a day but they offer night classes so I can work full time and school at night. Going to be a rough year with lots of coffee.

I was just looking for your 2.5 cents.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## perchin (Apr 26, 2010)

I say go for it!!! You only live life once, might as well live it your way, doing something your passionate about. =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree! Go for it!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 26, 2010)

You will probably never get rich off of it unless you start up your own business down the road but there is a lot to be said for looking forward to going to work every day.

Good luck.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 26, 2010)

I just can't help but think of the sweet deals you'll be able to find on boats/motors! 8) 

If I had the choice, I'd do it with the ultimate goal of owning my own shop.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 26, 2010)

I would say it depends how old you are, changing careers is though, however if there is a need and you are willing to do it for a Year, go for it, I could never work at a job I dont like, why even get up? Lots of Boats in FL.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm just curious about the research you've done. I could see a high demand for techs in your area, but I wouldn't base it solely on wait time to get a boat looked at. Any idea places are actively hiring right now? With the way the economy is, chances are pretty good that a boat shop has a long wait because they can't afford more techs.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 26, 2010)

if i lived on the coast i would of got into the marine instead of auto

good school but its tuff as far as missing days, tardee's ect ect. buddy i work with went to uti in charlotte

if i ever move to the coast i'd like to get into working on yaughts. go for the people that have the cash to dish out and cant bring their boats to the shops

the only downer to getting into the mechanic buisness is you start at the bottom and have to work your way up. dont expect to start making bank your first few years in the field. Once you move up to the b-a level techs you'll earn yourself a good living


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 26, 2010)

RBuffordTJ said:


> I am considering is UTI (Universal Technical Institute) here in Orlando.



Bufford, I would probably avoid any learning institution that isn't accredited and possibly located in a shopping plaza. It might be worth your time looking at a community college whose credits will transfer to a university should you decide to further your education.


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 26, 2010)

I say do it as long you got a job to fall back on while your going to school. Honestly i love working on outboards but i don't think id want to do it full time cause you just see people that have been boat mechanics for umpteen years and theres a reason for that! Start out as a hobbie thats what im doing


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 26, 2010)

I think going to school for something you absolutely love is great. If you truly enjoy the long hours and deadlines that need to be met, working as a marine mechanic could be right up your alley. Of course, don't expect to bring home the bills right away.

Quite possibly, you could be looking at $12-30 dollars an hour. Some businesses also pay their mechanics by the job, usually around 40-50%. 

There are lots of options for you at this point. Like others have said, the economy is slowly gaining ground, so going to school now is a justified idea. If you're burnt out at work and would like to switch directions, I would speak to a couple of different colleges, and then compare with UTI. 

Make your decision, and go from there. Good luck, and I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## KMixson (Apr 26, 2010)

My brother works on boats part time and loves it. He is getting ready to move to Florida to work on boats down there. The one thing about working on yachts and large vessels is that there is no room to work. The engines may be in a hole under the kitchen floor. You open a door and see one part of one side of the engine. He has had to disassemble engines and generators to get them out before being able to troubleshoot them because they built the boat around the motor. It is not like pulling a motor out of a vehicle. You take it out piece by piece and put it together the same way piece by piece. I have helped him a couple times on the big jobs. 

If you want to go after your dream, I say go for it.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 26, 2010)

I say do it!!!!!! Most marine mechanics around here are busy from Feb till about November or so and it is a little slack around Christmas. Hope you do well!!!!

Scott Woody


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 28, 2010)

I really do appreciate all the input!

I have researched other schools that offer similar programs but this one has the highest graduate placement program of the bunch (93% have locked in jobs with the school's assistance at graduation). UTI has been around for many years, it is not a strip mall program that is up and gone in the middle of the night and they have campuses across the country offering everything from auto, diesel, motorcycle and marine. They have a track record and a good name in the marine industry, I have checked around with dealers and shops and they all have high praise for the school's program. Mercury, Suzuki, Volva Penta, Yamaha are some of their partners in the program and their dealerships have a high hire rate for graduates.

Not a get rich scheme by any means, to be honest, I am happy being a working man. I like working and seeing a job well done. In my line of work now it takes years in some cases to see finality to a hard worked case, and that eats at me. I have been doing this since 1995 and it is time for a change. I would like to go to work for a shop or dealer first, get my hands on time in and the ultimate goal would be a mobile service of my own where I go to the boats. 

I pride myself in my work, wether it is mowing the grass, building something in my woodshop, modifying a jon boat or whatever. I put my all into my projects and want to be the guy they say "oh you need work done, you need to call this guy". 

All in all it will be a new career, a job, and I expect ups and downs. The economy is in a place right now where a fella can start out new, and if he works hard, can make something good for himself. I will be working full time at my current job while I go to school, so I am looking at a year of 17 hour days...but I have decided it is worth it.

When I am done, if need be, I could continue on my current job and do the boat work on the side. It is not just engines but electrical, trailers, everything from tip to toe on a boat that I am going to be learning...and there is plenty of work out there. I will keep you all posted.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 28, 2010)

Best of luck to you Bufford. It seems like you have done plenty of research and know what you are getting into. I wish you nothing but the best in your new line of work. You may also get the inside scoop on some hot fishing spots


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (Apr 28, 2010)

there is nothing wrong with getting out of a crappy job, my only concern would be that if you work on motors every day for someone else you may come to resent something that you used to love doing. I think you will know if this is right for you after a month or so in school. why not give it a go?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

go for a dealership job. the pay will be low at first but you will climb the ladder and the only way to do it is with time. the best thing about a dealer is when times are slow you have warranty work (even though it doesnt pay as much) and they will continue to train you with the latest and greatest


----------



## fish devil (Apr 29, 2010)

:twisted: Good Luck on your adventures Bufford!!!! Up here in NJ we are surrounded by water so there are a ton of marinas around the state.


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2010)

Awesome and Good luck!


----------



## longjohn119 (May 4, 2010)

About 20 years ago just a couple of months shy of my 30th birthday I went back to school and got a BS in Electronics Technology and it was the smartest move I ever made. Being a senior level (Over 8 years field experience, I'm going on 17 years now) ISSET certified electronics technician will get you in the door of a lot of places like the commercial HVAC Service tech job I have now which pays very well and has excellent insurance and pension. (I had the sheetmetal workers and pipefitters unions fighting over me, I chose the Pipefitters because of an extra .35 cents and hour and a better bene3fits package. Furnaces, AC's and boilers, especially the commercial packages, are all computer controlled and they were dying for electronics techs with an HVAC background. Now my back is going on me I'm looking for a bench job probably teaching at the tech college I graduated from or training the apprentices in electrical/electronics at the union hall. I've also been offer the position of service manager or sales where I work now but I'm not the management/sales type (Ran a Radio Shack branch for a couple of years and hated all the corporate management BS) I'm more of a hands on kind of guy.


----------



## bobberboy (May 4, 2010)

I've been thinking of this also. My motives are slightly different - I plan to retire early (at 62) but will want some kind of income to supplement my retirement income. I have worked in non-profit for the last 30 years (boy talk about not getting rich) so I already know about the importance of having work you love. I've been thinking of going to tech school either for small engine or marine mechanics. I wouldn't need steady work so I am thinking that at busy times of the year - the spring for mowers and fall for snow blowers I could find part-time or temporary work. 

I say go for it. It seems to me that you could find yourself owning a shop sometime too.


----------



## Froggy (May 4, 2010)

Good luck to you! how was the outboard business affected while gas prices hit $ 4.50 a couple of years ago? I would want to know that, just piece of mind. Many ways to find out, call the dealers tell them you are doing a quick survey on the matter etc


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like you made a good choice. Enjoying what you do is great. I hope you find that teaching job you are looking for soon.

Bufford


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jun 14, 2010)

Well to update I did it. I enrolled in MMI's program and I am starting week 3 tonight. My schedule is rough but managable as long as I don't run into any snags.

I work full time from 7am-4pm then go home change and leave for school for 6:20pm-11:30pm. I make it home about midnight then hit the rack.

Sounds like a fun way to spend 51 weeks huh?

I am learning quite a bit, the first course was Basic Engines. I have worked on enough cars to know the basics of a 4 stroke, but the 2 stroke was a totally new beast to me. I think I got it now though.

I will keep you guys posted as I progress. When this week is done I start Lower Units for 3 weeks.

Bufford


----------



## Brine (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats Man!

=D>


----------



## Froggy (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrat man!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Sep 21, 2010)

For those of you who figured I had dropped off the face of the earth...CLOSE! :lol: 

School is busy, I am in Course 6 at the moment, Basic Electrical. :shock: I have no electrical background and it really had me worried, but funny thing, I ran into my rigging (Course 4) instructor right before my first night of class and he asked if I had done any plumbing. I told him yeah, some. Well he said just think about plumbing when they start talking about flow and you will see it come together pretty good. He went into a little more detail and when I got going it was pretty cool how it did come together. Now....I am by NO means ready to dive into someone's boat and start diagnostics but I am getting the basics down good. Next course is Advanced Electronics then Electronic Diagnostics which both are said to be pretty hard but its all good.

I am very impressed with the school, and the instructors are very experienced. They come from all over the country and have a lot of good time in the field to share. =D> 

A quick story, a guy in the Volvo Penta class was working out back the other night and grabbed an air hose from under a boat he was working on to get it out of the way. Well the air hose promptly turned around and sank its fangs into his right index finger! :!: It was a Cotton Mouth #-o The instructor quickly got the snake into a bucket while the ambulance was called and he was taken for treatment. The bad side is he may loose his right index finger due to the massive tissue damage from the venom. So now everyone outside has a habbit of kicking hoses before they pick them up...me included.

More when I have time to post, Later Taters...
Bufford


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 21, 2010)

It's funny, I was just thinking about this when I came to work this morning, wishing I wasn't. The story about the cottonmouth isn't funny though. What a drag if the guy loses his finger.


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2010)

Good to hear things are going cool with it.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Sep 21, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> It's funny, I was just thinking about this when I came to work this morning, wishing I wasn't. The story about the cottonmouth isn't funny though. What a drag if the guy loses his finger.



Yeah, the snake part is bad.





Jim said:


> Good to hear things are going cool with it.



Yep, plugging right along man.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good to hear you are dealing with it well. I did a year of nights learning to be an electronics tech and honestly I didn't retain much from falling asleep all night long. Engines are good, the bigger the better. I'd try to go commercial, stay away from happy home owner IO's or outboards, nothing like fixing others mistakes. Better pay and much better work.

That being said, you could do well just sitting on your toolbox at the ramp or marina pier most weekends.

Doing a motor swap on dad's 28' Chris Craft last summer after he swapped the carb and lost a nut 'somewhere'...






Stripped the motor in the hull to get it out, used a backhoe to set the new engine combo in.





Jamie


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice! I like that boat.

Not sure exactly what I want as far as work yet, probably work for a dealer for a couple years to get faster then we will see.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, it's for sale... He went with a reman motor instead of us doing the rebuild and the rear main ls leaking, stupid Chevies... I was down a coupld weeks ago, it's at a little hole in the wall on the Chesapeake and the marina owner was swamped with working on boats, getting doors unlocked, pumping fuel etc. I was upside down looking for the oil leak most of the day. Finally gave up and he's just running less oil so the seal isn't submerged in it. That's why I would try to work on commercial stuff, these little boats suck for working space and they move too much in the water, but are too big to pull out often ($180 each time).

Jamie


----------



## KMixson (Sep 21, 2010)

If you see any tire retreads lying around you may want to kick them before picking them up also(gator). I hope the other student gets to keep his finger though. 
I am glad you are doing well in your classes down there. Keep it up and you will be in your dream job in no time. It seems even with the economy the way it is there is still a lot of marine maintenance needing to be done. Good luck.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, dragging a gator out could be fun for sure :shock:


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 3, 2011)

School Update:

After Friday I have 12 weeks to go!






This week finishes up my last week of Yamaha. We are getting 5 star certified in this class which is good, makes us more desirable to shops. The market is saturated here so I will be relocating, and since I don't really have a desire to work salt water I will be looking inland, GA, TN, SC, NC, VA hopefully, but I will go where the work is.

Yamaha is fun, my instructor told me and my lab partner to "slow the hell down" because we are so far ahead of the class. This week has been nothing but trouble shooting on motors they have bugged. He put us on one last night and said "2 hours minimum, and you will be pissed when you figure it out". Took us 15 minutes. :lol: He is working on something "much worse" for tonight...lol..I told him to bring what he wants we love a good challenge.

So all is well, and when we finish Yamaha, we go to Suzuki, then to 2 back to back Mercury classes then to Capstone which is the final course and run like a shop. Show up, get work orders, go out and fix the motors out back. FUN!

Tick Tock...
Bufford


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update man! Glad your kicking butt in the class! :beer:


----------



## LonLB (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm glad you realize you will need to re-locate, and that you are able too.

I'm Mercury, Mercruiser, Smart Craft, DTS, Volvo/Diesel certified (actually probably some are expired) and it's not easy to just go work anywhere.

I can't relocated. #-o


----------



## fender66 (Mar 3, 2011)

Way to go Bufford. How cool is it to be ahead of the class?

No really...how cool is it??? ...I'd like to know cause I never was. :LOL2: :roll:

Book smarts.....never had much.....common sense smarts.....valedictorian :LOL2: .


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 3, 2011)

It is new to me to be one of the (quoting my wife) "class nerds"....she is such a blessing, no seriously she is.

Thanks for the encouragement. I have never been a really been the top of the class guy but I truly enjoy what I am learning and like working on these overgrown air pumps. 



LonLB said:


> I'm glad you realize you will need to re-locate, and that you are able too.
> 
> I'm Mercury, Mercruiser, Smart Craft, DTS, Volvo/Diesel certified (actually probably some are expired) and it's not easy to just go work anywhere.
> 
> I can't relocated. #-o



Lon, I am not tied down with a house so that is a big help, and as far as family I can live near them or away from them either way. There are so many grads here who are cutting each other's throats trying to be mobile services that you can hire these guys for $30.00 an hour to do work...problem is if they screw it up they just move on and don't care. I am going to look for a dealership to start off at if I can get into one, don't really have a target company yet. I will leave school with Yamaha 5 start and will also have entry level Merctech certification when I leave...so at least that is a start.

Bufford


----------



## KMixson (Mar 3, 2011)

> Yamaha is fun, my instructor told me and my lab partner to "slow the hell down" because we are so far ahead of the class.



It helps tremendously to enjoy what you are doing. It sounds like you are enjoying it. Glad to hear you are ahead of your class. That means you get first pick of any job offers that the school receives for a technician. Hooray!


----------



## bobberboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Bufford,
Good to hear things are going well. I am anxiously watching for your success. The nearer I get to retirement the more I know I will need a part time job and I've been thinking a lot of either marine or small engine. So long as I never have to crawl under it, I wouldn't mind doing either. Good luck on your last 12 weeks. Glad you checked in.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 4, 2011)

bobberboy said:


> Bufford,
> Good to hear things are going well. I am anxiously watching for your success. The nearer I get to retirement the more I know I will need a part time job and I've been thinking a lot of either marine or small engine. So long as I never have to crawl under it, I wouldn't mind doing either. Good luck on your last 12 weeks. Glad you checked in.


When I started I had no idea how a 2 stroke worked, I just knew you had to oil the fuel, now I would tear down any two stroke, lawn mower, outboard or weedeater and not stress it. I have learned a lot...hell I didn't know how to turn on the meter they had me buy...yes I know, sad really.

Bufford


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm glad we will have a certified resident expert on board. 8)


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome work Bufford.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> I'm glad we will have a certified resident expert on board. 8)



Hey wait....I've been told I'm certified many times. Doesn't that count? :shock:


----------



## Brine (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats bufford =D> 

You've got me curious though....What was the problem you identified in 15 minutes that your instructor thought would take 2 hours?


----------



## arkansasnative (Mar 4, 2011)

=D> Congrats man! Keep us updated on how the final weeks go!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brine said:


> Congrats bufford =D>
> 
> You've got me curious though....What was the problem you identified in 15 minutes that your instructor thought would take 2 hours?



He took the pickup tube out of the fuel tank. The external fuel/water separator had fuel it in, the engine fuel filter had fuel in it and he figured it would make us bang our heads a while. My partner turned the key, told me it wouldn't crank when I walked up and I grabbed the primer ball. It just squeezed over and over and over. I just traced it back. 

The hardest one was yesterday we had a 250 Yamaha VMAX HPDI that was running on two cylinders. It sounded like a freight train #-o and those things already drop 2 when they idle. Ended up it was the shift interrupt switch that knocks out 2 more when you pop it into gear to ease the stress on the lower unit. Took a little while to isolate.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 12, 2011)

I was asked about an update on school...so here it goes.

I am in week 7 of my countdown




and it feels good!

I am my 3rd week of MercTech1 and doing good on tests and labs. This is one of the harder classes, Mercury has a very high standard for their techs and it is a long, hard path to gaining Master Tech status with Mercury. When I graduate I will be coming out of school at entry level MercTech, which means any dealer who hires me won't have to send me to school for that saving them several thousand dollars. I also completed my Yamaha 5star certification, which gives me the same leg up at a Yamaha dealer.

I have already talked with 2 dealers and one marina, all in the Upstate SC area near Clemson, that asked for my resume and school records saying they are interested in hiring me as I get closer to graduation. I have been trying to pick up tools to make sure I can hit it running too...boy is that expensive! I do get 50% off all Snap-On tools while there though, although they are still more expensive than other brands even at that discount.

When I finish this class we go to MercTech2 which is primairly MerCruiser product. 3 weeks there then into my final 3 weeks of a course called Capstone, which is run like a shop. 

After that...I am going to sleep for a week.
Bufford


----------



## fender66 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome job.....Your TinBoat family is very proud of you.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 13, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Awesome job.....Your TinBoat family is very proud of you.



Thanks, I tell everyone about the great group of guys/gals on here...everyone is so helpful and friendly. I look forward to crossing paths with some of you in person one day.

Bufford


----------



## Froggy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats great man, glad you stuck it out, when you originaly posted the fact that you wanted to get into it, I though there would be plenty of work where you currently live, work on boat motors always takes forever. Good luck to you for Graduation.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome man! =D>


----------



## Industry (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats Bufford. You deserve happiness after all you have gone through.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Bufford,
Thanks for the update and good luck with the future. Got any fishing trips planned for your post-grad time?


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 14, 2011)

bobberboy said:


> Bufford,
> Thanks for the update and good luck with the future. Got any fishing trips planned for your post-grad time?



I told my wife I plan to sleep for a week when I graduate LOL...but if all goes as planned we will be up and moving pretty quickly after that, so as of today I have 30 nights of class left. Tick, Tock....Tick, Tock



Froggy said:


> Thats great man, glad you stuck it out, when you originaly posted the fact that you wanted to get into it, I though there would be plenty of work where you currently live, work on boat motors always takes forever. Good luck to you for Graduation.



There is work but so many grads here stay and immediately try to go mobile, they are offering work for $30.00 an hour, which is about 1/3 of rate here so they are just trying to under cut each other and not doing real good work from what I hear. I want to settle in somewhere I can work for a long run, get my shop time in so I get proficient then see about maybe going mobile if I am still interested. I might just stay put if I find a good job to settle into.

Bufford


----------



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bufford,

With all this training under your belt, can you tell us the one or two things that you think we should avoid, or maybe take it the other way and what advice could you offer us to stay up and running.

Just picking your brain a bit.

Congrats again!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 15, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Bufford,
> 
> With all this training under your belt, can you tell us the one or two things that you think we should avoid, or maybe take it the other way and what advice could you offer us to stay up and running.
> 
> ...



You know, I like to prowl through the motor questions on the forum a good bit, and when I see something that I may have a lead on I put in my 2.5 cents, but in many instances the direction I would point someone has already been pointed out by other members with more years in this than me. We have quite the brain trust on this site, and I promise to add in wherever I can to hilp.

Preventive maintenance would by my biggest recommendation. Keep up with your ourboards and you can make a 20 year engine out of what many peope get 5 from, it is just that simple. Waterpumps, clean fuel, filters, lower unit checks to verify seals are good. Just make sure to follow the recommendations of the manufacturer on when and what needs to be done on yearly check-ups, that is a big one. Most of it the average joe can do without any problems at home in the driveway.

I'm here to help in any way I can.
Bufford


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good advice....thanks.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 11, 2011)

Well I am in Capstone now, that is my final course and will be graduating on May 27th. 

I am going to South Carolina to do 3 job interviews on Monday, the school is closed that day so I can do it wihtout maissing time. All of them sound very promising and I have high hopes for one of them, they look like a great company to work for.

Things are shifting into high gear now, 11 nights of class left.

Bufford


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2011)

Good luck my man! I really hope one of them pans out for you. [-o<


----------



## fender66 (May 11, 2011)

Like I said before, WE, here at TinBoats are proud of you and happy to have you as part of the family. =D> 

Praying for the perfect interview and job!


----------



## TNtroller (May 11, 2011)

best wishes for your new career. GL


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Graduated on 5/27/11

Got a job offer from a great dealership in upstate SC, they offered me exactly what I asked for in pay, 3 weeks paid vacation each year, free health benefits, weekly bonus for every billed hour...I love this place already! The Service Manager and Shop Foreman are both great guys and the shop is set up so everyone helps each other and there is no cut throat environment. They are going to continue to send me to manufacturer training to get more certifications.

I AM STOKED!!!! 

So, I will be living near Clemson University shortly...maybe I will cross paths with a few of you on the lake soon.
Bufford


----------



## fender66 (Jun 21, 2011)

How strange you just posted this update as I kid you not...was just thinking and wondering about you.

Sounds like you've got a great journey ahead of you in a great shop! I'll say it again....we here at TinBoats are VERY proud of you.

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

That's a standing ovation!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks man, I am very excited at what the future holds!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you looked much around the Chessapeake? Lots and lots of marinas and thousands of boats. The place where dad has his boat, you could just pull up to the ramp and rake in money on the weekends helping guys get their boats running. Lens Marina at Broomes Island on the Patuxtent River in MD. Cost of living is cheap but the nice land by the water can be very expensive.

Jamie


----------

